# casa rural



## kikilla

Hola amigos,

Alguien me puede decir si está correcto traducir "casa rural" en español para "casa de campo" en portugués?

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Vanda

Eu diria que sim.


----------



## MOC

Eu também.


----------



## Carfer

Também concordo, mas conviria ver qual é o sentido exacto em espanhol, porque se é '_rural_' apenas por contraposição a _'urbano_' eu preferiria mesmo _'casa rural' ('As casas rurais da Beira são construídas em granito)._ Se se trata duma segunda habitação, uma casa onde as pessoas vão passar fins-de-semana e férias, então _'casa d*e* campo'_ é mais adequada (_'F... tem uma casa de campo no Alentejo'_). Como sinónimo de casa rural na primeira acepção seria mais comum _'casa d*o* campo' ('As casas *do* campo alentejano...)_


----------



## Lgpe

Hola, casa rural, casa de campo, ambas son usadas en Español, creo que un poco mas usada es casa de campo porque están de moda las salidas de fin de semana a casas de campo turísticas, casa rural da mas idea de una casa campestre simple, sin el tipo de explotación a la que hice referencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Tomby

En España:
casa de labranza = casa de campo = casa rural
Aunque actualmente se conoce la *casa rural* como aquella _casa de campo_ destinada también a actividades turísticas; es decir combina actividades agropecuarias con actividades turísticas, de tiempo libre u ócio.
TT.


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> Aunque actualmente se conoce la *casa rural* como aquella _casa de campo_ destinada también a actividades turísticas; es decir combina actividades agropecuarias con actividades turísticas, de tiempo libre u ócio.
> TT.


 
Que em Portugal corresponde à _'casa de turismo rural', _por isso digo que se a expressão tem em espanhol um sentido predominante de casa de fim-de-semana então é preferível a tradução por _'casa de campo'._


----------



## eva angeline

Hola, buenos días. Me gustaría saber cuál es la expresión en portugués equivalente a casa rural 
Muchas gracias / muito obrigado


----------



## okporip

Si nos puedes decir qué quiere decir "casa rural" en español, en qué contexto, será más facil tratar de responderte.


----------



## eva angeline

Perdonad, creo que me ha faltado decir que se trata de una casa de turismo rural, es decir, para turistas, no una casa de labranza tradicional. 
¿Sabes ahora lo que quiero decir?


----------



## Mangato

Em Portugal existe el turismo de habitação, una actividad que engloba  tres categorías Casas antigas, Quintas y Casas rústicas estas últimas similares a las casas rurales.
Para mas información puedes consultar *TURIHAB.pt*


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda, eva. 

Temos em cima da página um dicionário onde você pode encontrar a maioria das expressões procuradas. Caso não esteja no dicionário, estará em alguma discussão, como esta agora sobre casa rural. Estou juntando seu pedido a uma discussão já existente. 

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/casa+rural


----------



## eva angeline

Muito obrigado a tudos. A vosa informaçao tén sido muito util. Eu vó començar um curso de português proximamente e pediré a vosa ajuda com frecuéncia. Até pronto.


----------

